# Herping in Mauritius?



## DDALDD (Jan 5, 2012)

G'day all,

I'm in the lucky position of being able to head off to Mauritius for a couple weeks soon and was after any herping advice from anyone who's been there before. I'm not expecting to get onto Round Island sadly but I've heard that there are introduced populations of panther chameleons to be found on the mainland. Unfortunate for the native wildlife I'm sure, but fortunate for me and my camera! I'd love to see one so if anyone knows where I'd stand a chance of tracking them down I'd really appreciate the guidance.

Thanks for any advice.


----------

